# Milan: accettate le scuse di Serra (lungo stop) e dell'AIA.



## admin (17 Gennaio 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan ha accettato le scuse di Serra e dei vertici AIA, dopo l'errore commesso dall'arbitro durante il match contro lo Spezia.

*Sempre la GDS: Serra verso lungo stop.*


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2022)

Vabbè, andiamo a dormire va.

Ah, e non lamentiamoci per il prossimo furto da parte dei gobbi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Sono così incazzato che ce l'ho più con i nostri muti che con lui


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan ha accettato le scuse di Serra e dei vertici AIA, dopo l'errore commesso dall'arbitro durante il match contro lo Spezia.



Siamo ridicoli.


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2022)

*Sempre la GDS: Serra verso lungo stop.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan ha accettato le scuse di Serra e dei vertici AIA, dopo l'errore commesso dall'arbitro durante il match contro lo Spezia.



Il vero club moderno ed inclusivo.

Così inclusivo che si fa stuprare da tutti senza fare differenze, e inclusivo anche verso gli stupratori.


----------



## Dexter (17 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Sono così incazzato che ce l'ho più con i nostri muti che con lui


Idem. Serra ha fatto solo il suo lavoro , egregiamente fra l altro.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan ha accettato le scuse di Serra e dei vertici AIA, dopo l'errore commesso dall'arbitro durante il match contro lo Spezia.


mi immagino la nostra dirigenza, Serra e i vertici tutti abbracciati a cantare we are the world


----------



## Viulento (17 Gennaio 2022)

Martire Serra, si e' sacrificato per una giusta causa.


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2022)

La vaselina almeno ce l'hanno dato in omaggio o siamo andati a comprarcela? 

Così, giusto per sapere...


----------



## UDG (17 Gennaio 2022)

Accettiamo le scuse se ci date 3 punti please


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Gennaio 2022)

"Il progetto di Fassone non era serio"...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Mi hanno fatto rimpiangere le interviste di Galliani con il tic e la vena, ho detto tutto


----------



## cris (17 Gennaio 2022)

Mamma mia che morti di sonno pero che sono i dirigenti. Ma svegliatevi


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan ha accettato le scuse di Serra e dei vertici AIA, dopo l'errore commesso dall'arbitro durante il match contro lo Spezia.
> 
> *Sempre la GDS: Serra verso lungo stop.*



Che pena. Quasi quasi rimpiango Galliani.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Gennaio 2022)

Eh beh,ora con le scuse accettate siamo a cavallo,pronti nuovamente ad insediare l'Inter...nelle primissime partite della prossima stagione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre la GDS: Serra verso lungo stop.*



Li stoppano tutti dopo le nostre partite.

Ormai i vertici arbitrali usano noi come test per giudicare gli arbitri e individuare gli incompetenti (o corrotti).


----------



## gabri65 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Sempre detto che il buonismo è una delle cose più agghiaccianti che esistano. Contro Natura.


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan ha accettato le scuse di Serra e dei vertici AIA, dopo l'errore commesso dall'arbitro durante il match contro lo Spezia.
> 
> *Sempre la GDS: Serra verso lungo stop.*


ahahahahahahahahahah

ma andate a fangoolo, mettevi pure a pecorina e chiudete il cerchio


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2022)

Arriverà mai il giorno in cui noi commetteremo un furto? Ma uno di quelli clamorosi? Perchè sento sempre dire che è una ruota che gira, ma quand'è che girerà per noi?!


----------



## pazzomania (17 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vabbè, andiamo a dormire va.
> 
> Ah, e non lamentiamoci per il prossimo furto da parte dei gobbi.



Come pensavo.

Abbiamo avuto 300 occasioni, in Italia ed in Europa per alzare la voce.

E non l' abbiamo mai fatto.

Lamentarsi adesso non ha alcun senso, ci dicono che abbiamo ragione con scuse al seguito.
Più di cosi non possono fare.

Possiamo lamentarci ad oltranza, ma oltre a dirci che abbiamo ragione non c'è nemmeno gusto.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Eh beh,ora con le scuse accettate siamo a cavallo,pronti nuovamente ad insediare l'Inter...nelle primissime partite della prossima stagione.



Facile fare danni e poi chiedere scusa. A noi il danno chi lo ripaga?


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan ha accettato le scuse di Serra e dei vertici AIA, dopo l'errore commesso dall'arbitro durante il match contro lo Spezia.
> 
> *Sempre la GDS: Serra verso lungo stop.*


Scusa ma ti stupro amore. -remake-


----------



## Hellscream (17 Gennaio 2022)

Io questa farsa non la seguo più, seguitelo voi se volete.

P.S. la bandiera può anche andarsene a fare in culo.


----------



## smallball (17 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre la GDS: Serra verso lungo stop.*


Credo almeno un mese


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che morti di sonno pero che sono i dirigenti. Ma svegliatevi



Svegliarsi ?
Sono più svegli di quanto pensi,semplicemente non gli importa nulla di vincere/perdere.
L'importante è comandare,contare qualcosa all'interno della società,fare invecchiare i figli all'interno della rosa e rilasciare qualche intervista.
Ah,anche i conti sono importanti.

Spero che ci vendano il prima possibile in modo tale da silurare questa proprietà di pagliacci passivi.


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> La vaselina almeno ce l'hanno dato in omaggio o siamo andati a comprarcela?
> 
> Così, giusto per sapere...


Mmm secondo me l'abbiamo presa in prestito con diritto di riscatto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2022)

Eh ma tranquilli ragazzi, poi "si fanno sentire nelle sedi opportune".


----------



## Dexter (17 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Mi hanno fatto rimpiangere le interviste di Galliani con il tic e la vena, ho detto tutto


Lui almeno, dopo le vittorie, si presentava alle interviste. Oggi non ci si presenta MAI, si lasciano parlare i giocatori 20enni nel corso della settimana, blablabla su Ibra, su Leao, su Maldini jr che é un potenziale crack...


----------



## diavolo (17 Gennaio 2022)

Se riesco a non prendermi un ban nelle prossime 2 partite voglio il badge "beatificazione" @admin


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mmm secondo me l'abbiamo presa in prestito con diritto di riscatto.



Pessimista, ne abbiamo una scorta


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Lui almeno, dopo le vittorie, si presentava alle interviste. Oggi non ci si presenta MAI, si lasciano parlare i giocatori 20enni nel corso della settimana, blablabla su Ibra, su Leao, su Maldini jr che é un potenziale crack...


Infatti domani giorno libero, ci sarà la classica intervista al magazine finlandese di turno per ricordarci che puntiamo allo scudetto (non si sa di quale anno però)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque,scherzi a parte,oggi subito dopo l'errore avrei ritirato la squadra come fece Galliani a Marsiglia nel 91.
Sarebbe stato un segnale forte.


----------



## Tobi (17 Gennaio 2022)

Se non andassimo in Champions per questi 3 punti come probabilmente succederà, chi ci restituisce i 50 milioni?


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque,scherzi a parte,oggi subito dopo l'errore avrei ritirato la squadra come fece Galliani a Marsiglia nel 91.
> Sarebbe stato un segnale forte.



Dai, alla prossima contro la Juve, per compensare questa sera ci danno due rigori inesistenti ... contro.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Gennaio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Se non andassimo in Champions per questi 3 punti come probabilmente succederà, chi ci restituisce i 50 milioni?


50 milioni di scuse.


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Se non andassimo in Champions per questi 3 punti come probabilmente succederà, chi ci restituisce i 50 milioni?



Capisci perchè i club vogliono una coppa europea chiusa ad invito? Perchè nel calcio girano talmente tanti soldi, che condizionano dannatamente un bilancio, che non possono esserci le decisioni di un arbitro (!!!!) a condizionare cifre come quelle che hai citato tu.


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2022)

"Il calcio progressista"

Chinare la capoccia e dire sempre zì badrone.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dai, alla prossima contro la Juve, per compensare questa sera ci danno due rigori inesistenti ... contro.



Succederà di peggio e ti do anche già l'anticipazione : 

Simulazione di Cuadrado/Dybala,rigore per la juve e giallo per Hernandez che così salterà il derby.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Capisci perchè i club vogliono una *coppa europea *chiusa ad invito? Perchè nel calcio girano talmente tanti soldi, che condizionano dannatamente un bilancio, che non possono esserci le decisioni di un arbitro (!!!!) a condizionare cifre come quelle che hai citato tu.



Prima o poi a quello si arriverà. Il calcio ha bisogno di veri professionisti anche tra gli arbitri.


----------



## Dexter (17 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque,scherzi a parte,oggi subito dopo l'errore avrei ritirato la squadra come fece Galliani a Marsiglia nel 91.
> Sarebbe stato un segnale forte.


Mi fa ridere perché in preda alla follia l ho pensato anche io 
Sto ancora ridendo...meno male che la squadra non é nelle nostre mani


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Succederà di peggio e ti do anche già l'anticipazione :
> 
> Simulazione di Cuadrado/Dybala,rigore per la juve e giallo per Hernandez che così salterà il derby.



Dimentichi l'espulsione di Ibra,


----------



## kYMERA (17 Gennaio 2022)

.


----------



## diavolo (17 Gennaio 2022)

Marco Serra della sezione di Torino. Ricordatevi di lui.


----------



## folletto (17 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan ha accettato le scuse di Serra e dei vertici AIA, dopo l'errore commesso dall'arbitro durante il match contro lo Spezia.
> 
> *Sempre la GDS: Serra verso lungo stop.*


E accettiamo queste scuse per farci cosa? Siamo quelli che giocano per non vincere? E con lo stop di Serra? Cosa ci facciamo? Immagino cosa avrebbero giustamente detto e fatto altri dopo una roba del genere. Dai porgiamo l’altra guancia e lasciamoci penetrare all’infinito


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Idem. Serra ha fatto solo il suo lavoro , egregiamente fra l altro.


No dai non ha ammonito theo, mi ha sorpreso, pensavo sarebbe stato ammonito già alla lettura delle formazioni


----------



## Stylox10 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Ok, lui ha fatto un errore da pivello… ma il VAR deve poter intervenire su queste cose sennò cosa catso lo hanno messo a fare!?

tutti si sono accorti dell’errore, lui per primo, e trovo incredibile che una tecnologia del genere sia blindata da regolamenti senza senso


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dimentichi l'espulsione di Ibra,



Quello sarebbe un enorme favore nei nostri confronti  

Allo stato attuale,non vedo come Ibra toccherebbe palla tra i vari Skriniar,De Virj e Bastoni.
Anche di testa le prenderebbero tutte loro,sempre ammesso che si riesca a far arrivare un cross in grazia di dio all'interno dell'area dell'inter


----------



## KingSheva (17 Gennaio 2022)

Devono darci i 3 punti, non le scuse


----------



## diavolo (17 Gennaio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> .


Sei tornato da un postaccio simile senza aver fatto la quarantena preventiva?


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Gennaio 2022)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Ok, lui ha fatto un errore da pivello… ma il VARA deve poter intervenire su queste cose sennò cosa catso lo hanno messo a fare!?
> 
> tutti si sono accorto dell’errore, lui per primo, e trovo incredibile che una tecnologia del genere sia blindata da regolamenti senza senso


Purtroppo il fischio decreta la fine dell'azione e su questo il var può nulla.
Quanto successo dopo il fischio non esiste.


----------



## KingSheva (17 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quello sarebbe un enorme favore nei nostri confronti
> 
> Allo stato attuale,non vedo come Ibra toccherebbe palla tra i vari Skriniar,De Virj e Bastoni.
> Anche di testa le prenderebbero tutte loro,sempre ammesso che si riesca a far arrivare un cross in grazia di dio all'interno dell'area dell'inter


Certo , solo un anno fa handanovic ha fatto i miracoli


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Ok, lui ha fatto un errore da pivello… ma il VARA deve poter intervenire su queste cose sennò cosa catso lo hanno messo a fare!?
> 
> tutti si sono accorti dell’errore, lui per primo, e trovo incredibile che una tecnologia del genere sia blindata da regolamenti senza senso



Concedere il vantaggio o non concederlo è rimesso alla valutazione dell'arbitro. Il Var non interviene.


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2022)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Ok, lui ha fatto un errore da pivello… ma il VARA deve poter intervenire su queste cose sennò cosa catso lo hanno messo a fare!?
> 
> tutti si sono accorti dell’errore, lui per primo, e trovo incredibile che una tecnologia del genere sia blindata da regolamenti senza senso



Purtroppo il VAR non può fare nulla dal momento in cui l'arbitro fischia. 

Eppure questo è un errore talmente evidente, fischio e gol sono arrivati praticamente nella frazione di un secondo, che il portiere non l'avrebbe presa è palese....eppure non si può fare nulla...frustrante.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> Certo , solo un anno fa handanovic ha fatto i miracoli



Purtroppo l'Ibra della passata stagione e l'Ibra attuale non sono paragonabili


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quello sarebbe un enorme favore nei nostri confronti
> 
> Allo stato attuale,non vedo come Ibra toccherebbe palla tra i vari Skriniar,De Virj e Bastoni.
> Anche di testa le prenderebbero tutte loro,sempre ammesso che si riesca a far arrivare un cross in grazia di dio all'interno dell'area dell'inter



Ok, allora espulsione di Maignan.


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2022)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Ok, lui ha fatto un errore da pivello… ma il VAR deve poter intervenire su queste cose sennò cosa catso lo hanno messo a fare!?
> 
> tutti si sono accorti dell’errore, lui per primo, e trovo incredibile che una tecnologia del genere sia blindata da regolamenti senza senso


purtroppo aveva fischiato, non si poteva fare più niente


----------



## Tobi (17 Gennaio 2022)

La cosa fantastica è che il fallo è stato fischiato quando la palla era dentro l'area ad 1 metro e mezzo dal giocatore con la maglia del Milan. Non ha interrotto l'azione al contatto ma 1 istante prima che arrivasse a messias


----------



## Stylox10 (17 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il fischio decreta la fine dell'azione e su questo il var può nulla.
> Quanto successo dopo il fischio non esiste.


Si sì, ho presente il regolamento ed è proprio per questo penso sia da cambiare. Tutti stavano giocando ed partecipavano all’azione, è passato meno di un secondo dal fallo al tiro di Messias.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Gennaio 2022)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Si sì, ho presente il regolamento ed è proprio per questo penso sia da cambiare. Tutti stavano giocando ed partecipavano all’azione, è passato meno di un secondo dal fallo al tiro di Messias.


Un calciatore ti potrebbe dire che ha sentito il fischio e si è fermato. 
Purtroppo non c'è nulla da fare in questi casi.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un calciatore ti potrebbe dire che ha sentito il fischio e si è fermato.
> Purtroppo non c'è nulla da fare in questi casi.



Nel momento che ha fischiato il gioco si è fermato. Il resto non occorre nemmeno ipotizzarlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nel momento che ha fischiato il gioco si è fermato. Il resto non occorre nemmeno ipotizzarlo.


Esatto.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Gennaio 2022)

Ma ci pensate cosa avrebbe combinato Boban stasera?


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2022)

ormai da domani non ha senso più parlarne, arriverà la scusa del capo degli arbitri perchè è troppo grossolano.
difficile poter avere un trattamento di favore contro la juve come compensazione, abbiamo visto anche in champions che non esista peraltro tale ragionamento


----------



## Hellscream (17 Gennaio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma ci pensate cosa avrebbe combinato Boban stasera?


Avrebbe fatto il dirigente che cura gli interessi del Milan e non la bandieruola messa lì perché "tanto i tifosi non gli diranno mai nulla, è protetto dal sacro nome."


----------



## Stylox10 (17 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un calciatore ti potrebbe dire che ha sentito il fischio e si è fermato.
> Purtroppo non c'è nulla da fare in questi casi.


Beh, Intanto inizia a cambiare la regola.

Sembrava assurdo aspettare la decisione del VAR per esultare per un gol, eppure…

Lo dimostra la storia che ci si adegua alle modifiche del regolamento di gioco.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il VAR non può fare nulla dal momento in cui l'arbitro fischia.
> 
> Eppure questo è un errore talmente evidente, fischio e gol sono arrivati praticamente nella frazione di un secondo, che il portiere non l'avrebbe presa è palese....eppure non si può fare nulla...frustrante.



E invece sì che si può fare qualcosa.

Vai in sede, e cominci a spaccare finestre e tavoli. Dopodichè prendi i responsabili e gli dici chiaro e tondo che d'ora in avanti l'AC Milan 1899 non subirà nemmeno il più infinitesimo torto arbitrale.

Altrimenti al prossimo sbaglio anche ingenuo, la partita dopo cominciano a volare tibie e peroni, magari a qualche giocatore di una squadra di vertice che costa 10 M di stipendio.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Gennaio 2022)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Beh, Intanto inizia a cambiare la regola.
> 
> Sembrava assurdo aspettare la decisione del VAR per esultare per un gol, eppure…
> 
> Lo dimostra la storia che ci si adegua alle modifiche del regolamento di gioco.


E come la modifichi ?
Si continua anche dopo il fischio?


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Il Milan non doveva accettare le scuse. Non si può pensare ad una ripetizione della gara ma nemmeno far finta di nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E invece sì che si può fare qualcosa.
> 
> Vai in sede, e cominci a spaccare finestre e tavoli. Dopodichè prendi i responsabili e gli dici chiaro e tondo che d'ora in avanti l'AC Milan 1899 non subirà nemmeno il più infinitesimo torto arbitrale.
> 
> Altrimenti al prossimo sbaglio anche ingenuo, la partita dopo cominciano a volare tibie e peroni, magari a qualche giocatore di una squadra di vertice che costa 10 M di stipendio.



Concordo, accettare le scuse non cambierà nulla.


----------



## Djici (17 Gennaio 2022)

2 cose :
La prima e a chi parla di arbitro fermo a lungo. Ve lo ricordate il turco in CL. Beh dopo avere letto dapertutto che sarebbe stato bloccato dalla UEFA per tanto tempo l'ho visto la partita successiva se non sbaglio...
La seconda : a chi chiede se abbiamo ancora vaselina. Non c'è più bisogno di vaselina. A forza di farsi stuprare fila liscio direttamente dentro...

Che pagliacci!


----------



## Stylox10 (17 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E come la modifichi ?
> Si continua anche dopo il fischio?


Potrebbe essere un idea, non è forse quello che fanno per i fuorigioco dubbi?

Capita in tutte le partite di vedere azioni interrotte 5/10 secondi dopo per fuorigioco.

Se ci pensi è la stessa identica cosa.


----------



## Viulento (17 Gennaio 2022)

speriamo che questi 3 punti siano determinanti a fine stagione.


----------



## marcus1577 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Concordo, accettare le scuse non cambierà nulla.


Come letto su sportmediaset ci fu un caso analogo ma l'allora arbitro contro regolamento diede il gol al genoa oltrettutto segnato da quel cadavere di thiago motto contro la juve...
Quindi sono balle che non si poteva fare nulla.
L'arbitro doveva convalidare il gol


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Come letto su sportmediaset ci fu un caso analogo ma l'allora arbitro contro regolamento diede il gol al genoa oltrettutto segnato da quel cadavere di thiago motto contro la juve...
> Quindi sono balle che non si poteva fare nulla.
> L'arbitro doveva convalidare il gol



Ormai è andata ma le scuse non andavano accettate.


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Gennaio 2022)

E' incredibile la sfiga che abbiamo, al di là dell'errore dell'arbitro proprio con noi, al di là di tutti gli infortuni che abbiamo, al di là della sfiga che Provedel oggi ha parato qualsiasi cosa, al di là di tutto questo il punto è che abbiamo una squadra di bambocci senza esperienza che non sanno gestire e chiudere una partita contro una piccola.
Gli unici 2 con esperienza sono isolati in attacco, un Biraghi qualsiasi per noi sarebbe il Messia.
Assurdo assurdo


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E come la modifichi ?
> Si continua anche dopo il fischio?



Basterebbe semplicemente rendere obbligatorio dare il vantaggio.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Basterebbe semplicemente rendere obbligatorio dare il vantaggio.


È già obbligatorio ma se scappa il fischio decade tutto.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È già obbligatorio ma se scappa il fischio decade tutto.


Non è obbligatorio. E' facoltà dell'arbitro valutare le circostanze.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non è obbligatorio. E' facoltà dell'arbitro valutare le circostanze.


Con una potenziale azione gol mi pare sia ormai obbligatorio ,come per il fuorigioco.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con una potenziale azione gol mi pare sia ormai obbligatorio ,come per il fuorigioco.



Si tratta di una valutazione discrezionale. L'arbitro ha valutato male.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan ha accettato le scuse di Serra e dei vertici AIA, dopo l'errore commesso dall'arbitro durante il match contro lo Spezia.
> 
> *Sempre la GDS: Serra verso lungo stop.*


e cosa dovremmo farcene di queste scuse ? sono l'ennesima presa in giro.
andate tutti a quel paese.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *e cosa dovremmo farcene di queste scuse ?* sono l'ennesima presa in giro.
> andate tutti a quel paese.



Metterle nella raccolta


----------



## marcus1577 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si tratta di una valutazione discrezionale. L'arbitro ha valutato male.


Anche sulle reiterate trattenute del difensore che andava STRAespuspulso e poi dopo il danno la beffa segna proprio lui..... ha valutato male?
In spagna dicono che il calcio italiano è stracorrotto e che parta tutto da torino.
Sarà un caso...


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Anche sulle reiterate trattenute del difensore che andava STRAespuspulso e poi dopo il danno la beffa segna proprio lui..... ha valutato male?
> In spagna dicono che il calcio italiano è stracorrotto e che parta tutto da torino.
> Sarà un caso...



Sul vantaggio ha potere discrezionale. Che abbia arbitrato da schifo non lo diciamo solo noi.


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Gennaio 2022)

La malafede si vedrà domenica nel caso.
Dopo un furto del genere NESSUN arbitro sano di mente potrebbe immaginarsi domenica di fischiare un dubbio rigore a nostro sfavore, nessuno. Se ci saranno episodi dubbi clamorosamente a favore della juve dopo un errore simile (che inconsciamente dovrebbe portare domenica a fischiare verso di noi, per senso di "giustizia") inizio a pensare alla malafede, oggi resto convinto ancora si tratti di un errore. Ma resto sul chi va la, attendo domenica.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> La malafede si vedrà domenica nel caso.
> Dopo un furto del genere *NESSUN arbitro sano* di mente potrebbe immaginarsi domenica di fischiare un dubbio rigore a nostro sfavore, nessuno. Se ci saranno episodi dubbi clamorosamente a favore della juve dopo un errore simile (che inconsciamente dovrebbe portare domenica a fischiare verso di noi, per senso di "giustizia") inizio a pensare alla malafede, oggi resto convinto ancora si tratti di un errore. Ma resto sul chi va la, attendo domenica.



Prima di Serra pensavo che nessuno sarebbe stato capace di un errore simile. Non c'è limite al peggio.


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> La malafede si vedrà domenica nel caso.
> Dopo un furto del genere NESSUN arbitro sano di mente potrebbe immaginarsi domenica di fischiare un dubbio rigore a nostro sfavore, nessuno. Se ci saranno episodi dubbi clamorosamente a favore della juve dopo un errore simile (che inconsciamente dovrebbe portare domenica a fischiare verso di noi, per senso di "giustizia") inizio a pensare alla malafede, oggi resto convinto ancora si tratti di un errore. Ma resto sul chi va la, attendo domenica.


Dopo domenica sera ci sarà da fare la guerra, contro tutto e tutti per difendere il nostro Milan (mentre la società dorme), sarà estenuante. Speriamo di vincere


----------



## sampapot (18 Gennaio 2022)

la società accetta le scuse??? o troppo signori o troppo pirla...propendo per la seconda


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Lungo stop...
Salta giusto un paio di partite.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan ha accettato le scuse di Serra e dei vertici AIA, dopo l'errore commesso dall'arbitro durante il match contro lo Spezia.
> 
> *Sempre la GDS: Serra verso lungo stop.*


Per me il campionato è finito, non lo seguirò più dopo ieri e oggi. Roba da tifosi masochisti in lockdown


----------



## Tobi (18 Gennaio 2022)

Qua non ci rendiamo conto del danno economico che gli arbitri fanno alle società. Una squadra ovvero noi per via di questi 3 punti mancati rischia il quarto posto e 50 milioni in meno, con gente del calibro di Theo e Leao che fanno le valigie ed il presunto progetto si azzera nuovamente. Al contrario lo spezia rischia di salvarsi mandando in B una società che vede i suoi giocatori svalutarsi ulteriormente. Non se la possono cavare semplicemente con uno scusarsi e far bruciare ripeto 50 milioni di incassi piu sponsor ecc


----------



## Tobi (18 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Per me il campionato è finito, non lo seguirò più dopo ieri e oggi. Roba da tifosi masochisti in lockdown


Siamo due


----------



## Djici (18 Gennaio 2022)

Ma quanta rabbia ho in corpo.
Pensavo che dopo la notte sarebbe stato un po' meglio e invece e ancora peggio di ieri sera.
Arbitro di melma. Ma la società lo e altrettanto.


----------



## Walker (18 Gennaio 2022)

Pessima nottata.
Ho ancora i nervi a fior di pelle.
Se domenica dovessimo subire un altra ladrata non so se la reggerei.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Gennaio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Martire Serra, si e' sacrificato per una giusta causa.


cambia squadra


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Gennaio 2022)

Io spaccherei tutto e mi tocca leggere certe cose


----------

